# Moving dogs to Australia



## Ema (Jun 8, 2011)

I understand the process to get dogs into Australia from Canada. What I don't see is this....they have a questions about your dog's medical condition. My dog is in remission after chemo for cancer. Would they consider him not okay to move even though it is not a contagious illness. Otherwise, he is very healthy. Thanks.


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi! Welcome.
Guess there should be no problem.
You should try posting this in the "visas and immigration" section.
Sure will be someone who can help you there.
Cheers!


----------

